
Ask HN: Negotiating remote start at big N company in times of Covid-19 - throw583029574
I&#x27;m entering the workforce for the first time as a graduate, and am about to enter negotiations with one of the big tech companies. One of my goals for this negotiation is to agree that I will stay where I am for ~6 months and work remotely, and only relocate after it is clear that travel restrictions have disappeared for good. Specific questions:<p>* Is my goal of 6 months feasible or totally unrealistic?<p>* If you start working remotely, can the company force relocation in the future? Does this date have to be written into the contract or would there be an &quot;advanced notice period&quot;?<p>Context: I am located in Europe. The office is a few hours away from where I currently live, but across a country border. Starting remotely will have to happen at the moment because of travel restrictions, and this would require to have a contract of employment in my home country at the start. I do not want to relocate until travel restrictions are permanently lifted as I do not want to be cut off from my family here.
======
detaro
(I'm assuming we are talking about a company that is typically not remote, or
at least not for entry-level employees. If a company has an established remote
culture, it might very well be more flexible)

> _this would require to have a contract of employment in my home country at
> the start_

That could be a problem, or at least makes it more complicated. I would guess
that if you intend to ultimately move to the office location, the company will
prefer a contract for you there, with language allowing you to work remotely
from elsewhere in the current situation.

> _If you start working remotely, can the company force relocation in the
> future? Does this date have to be written into the contract or would there
> be an "advanced notice period"?_

Same as above: I'd expect the contract to state that you're expected to work
in the office unless granted permission otherwise, and the permission to be
granted temporarily due to the current situation. The specific rule about how
long this is will heavily depend on the company, but I would expect them to
understand that you'd need time to organize a move etc which isn't possible
currently. Presumably if they are talking to you now, they are in principle ok
with onboarding someone who is remote, but it could be that they'd expect you
to move within X weeks once the restrictions are cleared.

~~~
throw583029574
Thanks very much for the information, I appreciate you taking the time to
reply!

